# Is Bullseye or Spot the Target Dog's name?



## Targetking (Feb 18, 2022)

To clear up confusion.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 18, 2022)

It’s Bullseye.😁


----------



## Yetive (Feb 19, 2022)

Target says that it has always been Bullseye, but at the beginning, Spot was definitely implied.  I mean when you have signs with her picture that say See Spot Save. . . .


----------



## Rarejem (Feb 19, 2022)

Yetive said:


> Target says that it has always been Bullseye, but at the beginning, Spot was definitely implied.  I mean when you have signs with her picture that say See Spot Save. . . .


"See"  "Spot" "Save".  That dog wasn't shopping.  That dog was taking your money.


----------

